# Stuck at HP logo



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

The wifes Touchpad has been unused for the last few days and left on the charger, went to use it today and it is stuck at the HP logo it appears to be bootlooping ....any ideas ???? All I've tried is the power and bottom button trick.....but it does nothing


----------



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes it updated and you have to use webos doctor to restore it.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

HPrep said:


> Yes it updated and you have to use webos doctor to restore it.


Does that mean I will lose everything on it? ??


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm afraid so


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

guess i better set titanium to automatically backup every so often....wife is not gonna be happy....


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

fixed ---- webdoctered and reinstalled moboot,cwm and cm7 ..... all her apps were still there, obviuosly webdoctor did not wipe the cache partition . cool

thanks everyone


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, good for you, I presume that's because you had it set to backup to her Gmail account.


----------

